# Snapbook - Think Fun!



## Fidzen (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello,


My name is John, I live in Prague and with my best friend we have recently launched our project - Snapbook. We would love to know your opion about this, get some critique and even ideas if you like it So what is the general idea and how it works:




It is an online, free application/website to entertain everyone. We kinda wanted to merge amateur photographers with professinals, art and even some funny pictures, moments from movies and sitcoms. We wanted it to be open for public, so that people can like, comment and share posts they like. There are plenty of websites such as 9gag for posting random pictures with text to have fun with others and 500px for sharing your wonderful shots. We wanted to fill the gap between these types of projects so we came up with our Snapbook. So what differs us from others is our Mirror, Chain and Comics features.


[Please, keep in mind that we are still in Beta-phase and we have unlocked only Mirrors feature. Basicaly, we are just testing everything out]

Mirrors are about imitating/replicating/mirroring photographs, pictures, history moments, paintings etc. There are no limits, it can be either a Mirror of a famous photograph or just a Mirror of something you like. For example if you find some interesting photograph and decide to make your own version of it, it can be a funny parody or a serious and amazing photo, its totaly up to you. Others can like and discuss your work. You can even create a completely original Mirror by creating your own original photo (e.g. portrait of a girl in summer) and then make another version of it (portrait of a guy in winter). The only rule is, it has to look similar - zoom, angle, the more the better. 


Snapbook Chains is another feature we have prepaired for you to create endless stories and pictures, yet we don't want to spoil anything




For further info and to see how it works, feel free to visit and use the website: Snapbook - share your creativity with friends







Think fun!


----------

